# Happy veterans day



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

To my fellow vets, I want to THANK YOU for your service to our country. I salute you and appreciate all that you did and continue to do for the American People. Even though many have no clue as to what you've done. I do and I salute you!!!

Take care my friends and enjoy your special day


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

c acton 98, us Canadians thank you and we also thank our men and women who served as well. We call it Remembrance Day north of the 49th but it still means the same.

It has always been a very important day in Canada but it has taken on an extra special meaning this year for many Canadians after the "Terrorist" gunned down the soldier at our National War Memorial in Ottawa a few weeks ago and the soldier was run over by another terrorist in Montreal a couple of weeks before.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

c_acton98 said:


> To my fellow vets, I want to THANK YOU for your service to our country. I salute you and appreciate all that you did and continue to do for the American People. Even though many have no clue as to what you've done. I do and I salute you!!!
> 
> Take care my friends and enjoy your special day


Golden Corral here I come for the Vet's Day free meal! Not really, its too packed, apparently vets love free meals! haha


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I too want to send out a thank you to all the men and women that serve. You are our single most important asset in my opinion. You are also our ambassador to the world. Many will never know what courage and sacrifices you have made. Nor will they fully understand how much you risk every day.

I also want to wish a Happy belated birthday to my beloved Corps (Nov 10).

Be safe y'all and Semper Fi.

Cheers


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I did my part back from 1956 to 1967, including a tour of the first part known as the fiasco of VietNam. I wish to Salute and thank all those who were before me and those who followed to keep up the good work and sacrifices that only us Vet's can know and feel. Semper Fi.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Free Vet meals*



cvgtpc1 said:


> Golden Corral here I come for the Vet's Day free meal! Not really, its too packed, apparently vets love free meals! haha


I tried that a few times too...gave up, sure miss the Golden Corral.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

UltraFJ40 said:


> I too want to send out a thank you to all the men and women that serve. You are our single most important asset in my opinion. You are also our ambassador to the world. Many will never know what courage and sacrifices you have made. Nor will they fully understand how much you risk every day.
> 
> I also want to wish a Happy belated birthday to my beloved Corps (Nov 10).
> 
> ...


Been there done that as well my friend. By the way Happy Bday. Semper Fi


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*Remembrance Day - UK*

Thought you might like to share some of these shots of UK ceremonies marking the 100th anniversary of the start of World War One and 70 years since the D-Day landings. The laying of 888,246 flowers (ceramic poppies), each representing a British military or colonial death in World War One, was very evoking. As they say, ‘Lest we forget’. Each poppy represents an individual who didn't grow old. 

A two-minute silence honouring those killed in conflicts since the start of WW1 always takes place at 11:00 GMT on 11 November to coincide with the end of hostilities _("at the 11th hour of the 11th day of the 11th month", in accordance with the armistice signed by representatives of Germany and the Entente)._

BBC News - Tower of London's sea of red poppies from the air

BBC News - Drone tour of Tower of London poppies

BBC News - Armistice Day: Final Tower poppy laid as UK honours fallen


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

It never felt like I was in Iraq for anyone else but Halliburton/KBR. But my name was on the dotted line that said I agreed to follow orders. 

But i guess the American people agreed that the Vice Presidents company cobtracts were a good reason for me to risk my life riding around in rolling RPG targets (convoys) So I always took the free meal. 

If only to serve as a distraction so that Veterans day did not turn into Memorial Day instead.

Never did find those WMDs. Did find plenty of unicorns and leprechauns though....


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Unfortunately the servicemen and women provide a tool to the politicians. Sometimes the tool is used properly and sometimes it's not.

The unwavering factor is that with these brave souls at the front, our protection (collectively) will remain in tact.

Cheers to you all.


----------

